# HDNet Movies - June 2009 Highlights



## HDNM ZRoss (Dec 3, 2008)

* June 2009 Programming Highlights*
*All times listed are Eastern Standard Time 
*Please check the complete Program Schedule or www.hdnetmovies.com for additional film, dates and times
*
HDNet Movies Sneak Preview - Experience exclusive broadcasts of new films before they hit theaters and DVD*

*Surveillance **
Premieres Wednesday, June 24th at 8:15pm, followed by encore presentations at 10:00pm and 11:45pm*

Starring Julia Ormond, Bill Pullman, Pell James. Written by Jennifer Lynch and Kent Harper. Executive Produced by David Lynch. Directed by Jennifer Lynch.

When Federal Officers Elizabeth Anderson (Julia Ormond) and Sam Hallaway (Bill Pullman) arrive at Captain Billing's office, they have three sets of stories to figure out and a string of vicious murders to consider.

One zealot cop, a strung out junkie and an eight year old girl all sit in testimony to the roadside rampage, but as the Feds begin to expose the fragile little details each witness conceals so carefully with a well practiced lie, they soon discover that uncovering 'the truth' can come at a very big cost&#8230;

*SPOTLIGHT FEATURES - Highlighted feature films airing on HDNet Movies*

*Army of Darkness - premieres Friday, June 12th at 8:00pm*
Starring Bruce Campbell, Embeth Davidtz, Marcus Gilbert. Directed by Sam Raimi

*Be Cool - premieres Saturday, June 13th at 10:00pm*
Starring John Travolta, Uma Thurman, Vince Vaughn. Directed by F. Gary Grey
*
District B-13 - premieres Tuesday, June 9th at 10:15pm*
Starring Cyril Raffaelli David Belle, Tony A'Mario. Directed by Pierre Morel

*Get Shorty - premieres Saturday, June 13th at 8:05pm*
Starring John Travolta, Gene Hackman, Rene Russo. Directed by Barry Sonnenfeld.
Golden Globe Award winner for Best Performance by an Actor in a Motion Picture - Comedy/Musical: John Travolta
Golden Globe Award nominations for Best Motion Picture - Comedy Musical and Best Motion Picture Screenplay

*Happy Gilmore - premieres Saturday, June 6th at 8:00pm*
Starring Adam Sandler, Julie Bowen, Christopher McDonald. Directed by Dennis Dugan

*The Life of David Gale - premieres Saturday, June 27th at 8:00pm*
Starring Kate Winslet, Kevin Spacey, Laura Linney. Directed by Alan Parker

*Reservoir Dogs - premieres Saturday, June 20th at 9:30pm*
Starring Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth, Michael Madsen. Directed by Quentin Tarantino

*Waking Up in Reno - premieres Saturday, June 6th at 9:35pm*
Starring Natasha Richardson, Billy Bob Thornton, Charlize Theron. Directed by Jordan Brady

*HIGH DEFINITION PREMIERES - Films broadcast in High Definition for the first time on television*
See program schedule or www.hdnetmovies.com for complete listings of dates and times

*The Accidental Tourist*
Starring William Hurt, Kathleen Turner, Geena Davis. Directed by Lawrence Kasdan
Academy Award winner for Best Supporting Actress: Geena Davis
Academy Award nominations for Best Picture, Best Original Score and Best Writing
Golden Globe Award nominations for Best Motion Picture - Drama and Best Original Score

*Boys on the Side*
Starring Whoopie Goldberg, Drew Barrymore, Mary-Louise Parker, Directed by Herbert Ross

*Creepshow*
Starring Hal Holbrook, Adrienne Barbeau, Fritz Weaver. Directed by George A. Romero

*District B-13 *
Starring Cyril Raffaelli David Belle, Tony A'Mario. Directed by Pierre Morel
Surveillance
Starring Julia Ormond, Bill Pullman, Pell James. Directed by Jennifer Lynch
*
NATIONAL FILM REGISTRY - HDNet Movies presents American Films selected by the Library of Congress for historical and cultural preservation. * 
For more information on film preservation, visit www.loc.gov/film and www.filmpreservation.org
See program schedule or www.hdnetmovies.com for complete listings of dates and times
*
Annie Hall*
Starring Woody Allen, Diane Keaton, Tony Roberts. Directed by Woody Allen
Academy Award winner for Best Picture, Best Director, Best Actress: Diane Keaton, Best Writing
Academy Award nomination for Best Actor: Woody Allen
Golden Globe Award winner for Best Motion Picture Actress: Diane Keaton
Golden Globe Award nominations for Best Motion Picture - Musical/Comedy, Best Director, Best Motion Picture Actor: Woody Allen, Best Motion Picture Screenplay

*Lawrence of Arabia*
Starring Peter O'Toole, Alec Guinness, Anthony Quinn. Directed by David Lean
Academy Award winner for Best Picture, Best Director, Best Cinematography, Best Music, Score, Best Sound, Best Film Editing, Best Art Direction-Set Decoration
Academy Award nominations for Best Actor: Peter O'Toole, Best Supporting Actor: Omar Sharif, Best Writing
Golden Globe Award winner for Best Motion Picture - Drama, Best Motion Picture - Director, Best Supporting Actor: Omar Sharif, Best Cinematography
Golden Globe Award nominations for Best Motion Picture Actor: Peter O'Toole, Best Motion Picture Actor: Anthony Quinn and Best Motion Picture Score

*Rebel Without a Cause*
Starring James Dean, Natalie Wood, Sal Mineo. Directed by Nicholas Ray
Academy Award nominations for Best Supporting Actor: Sal Mineo, Best Supporting Actress: Natalie Wood and Best Writing

*The Wild Bunch*
Starring William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Robert Ryan. Directed by Sam Peckinpah
Academy Award nominations for Best Original Score and Best Writing

*In Retro - Memorable Classic movies airing Sunday Nights*

*The Guns of Navarone - Sunday, Jun 7th at 6:15pm*
Starring Gregory Peck, David Niven, Anthony Quinn. Directed by J. Lee Thompson
Academy Award winner for Best Effects- Special Effects
Academy Award nominations for Best Picture, Best Director, Best Film Editing, Best Sound, Best Writing and Best Music
Golden Globe Award winner for Best Motion Picture - Drama and Best Motion Picture Score
Golden Globe Award nomination for Best Motion Picture Director

*Force 10 from Navarone - premieres Sunday, June 7th at 9:00pm*
Starring Robert Shaw, Harrison Ford, Edward Fox. Directed by Guy Hamilton
*
The Spirit of St. Louis - Sunday, June 14th at 7:15pm*
Starring James Stewart, Patricia Smith, Murray Hamilton. Directed by Billy Wilder
Academy Award nomination for Best Effects - Special Effects

*Rio Lobo - Sunday, June 14th at 9:35pm*
Starring John Wayne, Jorge Rivero, Jennifer O'Neill. Directed by Howard Hawks

*Lawrence of Arabia - Sunday, June 21st at 6:30pm*
Starring Peter O'Toole, Alec Guinness, Anthony Quinn. Directed by David Lean
Academy Award winner for Best Picture, Best Director, Best Cinematography, Best Music, Score, Best Sound, Best Film Editing, Best Art Direction-Set Decoration
Academy Award nominations for Best Actor: Peter O'Toole, Best Supporting Actor: Omar Sharif, Best Writing
Golden Globe Award winner for Best Motion Picture - Drama, Best Motion Picture - Director, Best Supporting Actor: Omar Sharif, Best Cinematography
Golden Globe Award nominations for Best Motion Picture Actor: Peter O'Toole, Best Motion Picture Actor: Anthony Quinn and Best Motion Picture Score

*The Getaway - Sunday, June 28th at 6:00pm*
Starring Steve McQueen, Ali MacGraw, Ben Johnson. Directed by Sam Peckinpah
Golden Globe Award nomination for Best Original Score

*The Wild Bunch - Sunday, June 28th at 8:05pm*
Starring William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Robert Ryan. Directed by Sam Peckinpah
Academy Award nominations for Best Original Score and Best Writing

*Jeremiah Johnson - Sunday, June 28th at 10:35pm*
Starring Robert Redford, Will Geer, Stefan Gierasch. Directed by Sydney Pollack
*
ART HOUSE CINEMA - Independent films, foreign films and documentaries airing Tuesday Nights*

*Cold Mountain - Tuesday, June 2nd at 8:00pm*
Starring Jude Law, Nicole Kidman, Renee Zellweger. Directed by Anthony Minghella
Academy Award winner for Best Supporting Actress: Renee Zellweger
Academy Award nominations for Best Actor: Jude Law, Best Cinematography, Best Editing, Best Music - Original Song (T-Bone Burnett and Elvis Costello), Best Music - Original Song (Sting), Best Music - Original Score
Golden Globe winner for Best Performance by an Actress in a Supporting Role: Renee Zellweger
Golden Globe Award nominations for Best Motion Picture - Drama, Best Director, Best Screenplay, Best Original Song, Best Original Score, Best Performance by an Actor: Jude Law and Best Performance by an Actress: Nicole Kidman

*Red Violin - Tuesday, June 2nd at 10:45pm*
Starring Samuel L. Jackson, Greta Scacchi, Carlo Cecchi. Directed by Francois Girard
Academy Award winner for Best Music - Original Score
Golden Globe Award nomination for Best Foreign Language Film

*Bloody Sunday - Tuesday, June 9th at 8:15pm*
Starring James Nesbitt, Tim Pigott-Smith, Nicholas Farrell. Directed by Paul Greengrass

*District B-13 - premieres Tuesday, June 9th at 10:15pm*
Starring Cyril Raffaelli David Belle, Tony A'Mario. Directed by Pierre Morel

*Shall We Dance? - premieres Tuesday, June 16th at 8:00pm*
Starring Koji Yakusho, Tamiyo Kusakari, Naoto Takenaka. Directed by Masayuki Suo

*Kinky Boots - Tuesday, June 16th at 10:05pm*
Starring Joel Edgerton, Chiwetel Ejiofor, Sarah-Jane Potts. Directed by Julian Jarrold
Golden Globe Award nomination for Best Performance by an Actor in a Motion Picture: Chiwetel Ejiofor

*Matewan - Tuesday, June 23rd at 8:00pm*
Starring Chris Cooper, James Earl Jones, Mary McDonnell. Directed by John Sayles
Academy Award nomination for Best Cinematography

*Lone Star - Tuesday, June 23rd at 10:15pm*
Starring Chris Cooper, Kris Kristofferson, Matthew McConaughey. Directed by John Sayles
Academy Award nomination for Best Writing
Golden Globe Award nomination for Best Screenplay - Motion Picture

*Eve's Bayou - Tuesday, June 30th at 8:15pm*
Starring Jurnee Smollett, Samuel L. Jackson, Lynn Whitfield. Directed by Kasi Lemmons

*The Magdalene Sisters - Tuesday, June 30th at 10:05pm*
Starring Geraldine McEwan, Anne-Marie Duff, Nora-Jane Noone. Directed by Peter Mullan


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

great job on the info, but...
ZZZZZZzzzzzz...


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Great job

I'm looking forward to watching Matewan, Life of David Gale, Spirit of St Louis and Surveillance.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

premio said:


> great job on the info, but...
> ZZZZZZzzzzzz...


Hey, come on now. I heard that "Shall We Dance?" is the unrated version. Excited now?


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

mystic7 said:


> Hey, come on now. I heard that "Shall We Dance?" is the unrated version. Excited now?


I used to really love this channel. I don't know if it is because the HD selection is so vast now, even if some is stretch-o-vision, but I had to cancel my $5/month extended HD package for lack of programmin.


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

The original Shall We Dance is so far superior to that piece of [email protected] with J-Lo and Richard Gere. Even if it wasn't the unrated version it is such a wonderful little movie. I can't wait.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Just watched Cold Mountain on DVD. It was a great movie.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking forward to both this month's sneak preview as well as Creepshow!


----------



## pjazz (Dec 13, 2008)

Tinymon said:


> The original Shall We Dance is so far superior to that piece of [email protected] with J-Lo and Richard Gere. Even if it wasn't the unrated version it is such a wonderful little movie. I can't wait.


Wow I liked the J-lo one. I guess I need to check out the original.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I watched Waking Up in Reno the other day -- not as bad as I thought it'd be. 

Looking forward to Army of Darkness tonight! :up:


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

koji68 said:


> Just watched Cold Mountain on DVD. It was a great movie.


A bit depressing, though...:crying_sa


----------

